# sms von sohn-war aber nicht von sohn



## Mutter47 (13 September 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich hoffe der Titel ist nicht zu verwirrend, aber mir fällt absolut nicht ein wie 
ich mein Anliegen anderst formulieren könnte.

Folgendes ist passiert.
Habe heute 22.04 laut Anzeigendisplay auf meinem Handy eine sms von meinem Sohn Nino bekommen. 
Text:
Betreff:2/2
Nachricht: Rhianna als Freizeichenton? Jetzt gratis anrufen!22580
Von:Nino

Hab dann gleich auf den grünen Hörer gedrückt um ihn direkt anzurufen und nachzufragen was das zu bedeuten hat .
Aber nicht der Name meines Sohnes wurde angerufen sondern diese Nummer 22580. Ich war genau eine Sekunde verbunden,bevor ich die Verbindung abbrach.
Dann hab ich die Handynummer meines Sohnes aus dem Telefonverzeichnis meines Handys angerufen , und nun erschien auch seine Name auf meinem Display.
Hab dann das ganze noch mal mit einer sms getestet die er mir gestern geschrieben hat , da hab ich die sms aufgemacht und direkt auf den grünen Hörer gedrückt, und er wurde von mir angerufen.

Er hat mir diese Rhianna,sms definitiv nicht geschickt,wir haben grad gemeinsam seine gesendeten sms durchgeguckt, und da ist nichts.

Natürlich könnte man jetzt sagen, ja er will halt die Mutter ein bischen veräppeln, aber dem ist nicht so, er ist jetzt 17 und da hören diese Späßchen auf 

Unsere Frage nun. Wie kann so was sein, wer schreibt unter seinem Namen, und was kann da jetzt noch auf ihn zukommen ????
Vielleicht kann jemand unserer Verwirrung ein Ende setzen ??
Mit vielem Dank und einem freundlichen Gruß
eine Mutter


----------



## Handyverweigerer (13 September 2010)

*AW: sms von sohn-war aber nicht von sohn*

Gab es eine 'Vorgängermail'? Der Betreff 2/2 ließe darauf schließen.

Außerdem wäre ein großer Zufall, wenn diese Firma (Vodafone/Phonehouse) den Namen Ihres Sohnes 'geraten' hätte. 
Ob der Dienst wirklich kostenlos ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln (Vodafone Ring-Up-Tones)

Am besten, Sie rufen bei Ihrem Provider an und lassen solche 'Fremdabbuchungen' sperren. Ansonsten die nächste Telefonrechnung genauestens prüfen. Bei Prepaid sollte es sicherlich bei Abbuchung eine SMS-Mitteilung geben. Spätestens hier den Provider kontaktieren, dass nicht weitere Abbuchungen erfolgen.


----------



## Mutter47 (13 September 2010)

*AW: sms von sohn-war aber nicht von sohn*

Vielen Dank Handyverweigerer ,

nein, es gab keine vorhergehende sms.

Und ich glaub auch nicht an einen Zufall. Mir ist das alles schleierhaft.

Aufjeden Fall hat mich das Spässle nix gekostet, ich hab heut bei 
mobilcom/debitel meine Seite aufgerufen, und beim Einzelnachweis nachgeguckt.
Mein Sohn hat eine Prepaid Karte von Vodafone.

Falls noch irgendwas rauskommt, oder jemand anderst auch schon mal diese Erfahrung gemacht hat, würd ich mich freuen davon zu hören.

mit einem freundlichen Gruß

eine Mutter


----------

